# Size doesn't matter, apparently.



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I recently changed vehicle from a Camry with leather interior to an old Yaris of the same vintage. No leather or refinement to speak of; it even has manual crank windows. 

My rating has increased from 4.93 to 4.97, so I guess pax love the car. Which is very strange and unexpected. 

I've covered the purchase cost of the car in fewer than 4 weeks' driving. Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I recently changed vehicle from a Camry with leather interior to an old Yaris of the same vintage. No leather or refinement to speak of; it even has manual crank windows.
> 
> My rating has increased from 4.93 to 4.97, so I guess pax love the car. Which is very strange and unexpected.
> 
> I've covered the purchase cost of the car in fewer than 4 weeks' driving. Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


The more pax are abused the more they love you. Offer nothing and watch those ratings skyrocket.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

As long as the car is clean, and doesn't smell bad, the pax don't care what you drive.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Good job! :thumbup: They five star you out of pity thinking maybe the star rating and badges will help him buy a better ride. :roflmao:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Good job! :thumbup: They five star you out of pity thinking maybe the star rating and badges will help him buy a better ride. :roflmao:


Sounds good to me! :thumbup: Now if they would pity me even more and tip me then it'd be even better!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I recently changed vehicle from a Camry with leather interior to an old Yaris of the same vintage. No leather or refinement to speak of; it even has manual crank windows.
> 
> My rating has increased from 4.93 to 4.97, so I guess pax love the car. Which is very strange and unexpected.
> 
> I've covered the purchase cost of the car in fewer than 4 weeks' driving. Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


Pretty fast to get that conclusion How many rides with it


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been told size doesn't matter, it's how it's used that means more.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> Pretty fast to get that conclusion How many rides with it


Ratings aren't affected by elapsed time, so fast/slow has nothing to do with it.

As above, I have done enough rides in the car for my rating to go from 4.93 to 4.97!



Seamus said:


> I've been told size doesn't matter, it's how it's used that means more.


Apparently so.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I recently changed vehicle from a Camry with leather interior to an old Yaris of the same vintage. No leather or refinement to speak of; it even has manual crank windows.
> 
> My rating has increased from 4.93 to 4.97, so I guess pax love the car. Which is very strange and unexpected.
> 
> I've covered the purchase cost of the car in fewer than 4 weeks' driving. Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Maybe your driving style is better with the new car, and/or the ride is smoother for the pax.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ratings aren't affected by elapsed time, so fast/slow has nothing to do with it.
> 
> As above, I have done enough rides in the car for my rating to go from 4.93 to 4.97!
> 
> ...


I don't agree
You can get 50 or 100 reds in a row on a roulette wheel
It doesn't mean the wheel has a bias towards read

Streaks come and go over time 
You need a full year in a car to judge in my opinion


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> I don't agree
> You can get 50 or 100 reds in a row on a roulette wheel
> It doesn't mean the wheel has a bias towards read
> 
> ...


When it hits 0 & 00 3 times in a row
I leave.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe your driving style is better with the new car, and/or the ride is smoother for the pax.


Whatever it is, the pax certainly like it! As I say, very unexpected. I thought that pax may baulk at a little econobox but evidently not.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> When it hits 0 & 00 3 times in a row
> I leave.


I actually worked for a casino for 2 years and had a full time room
They leased a plane and I flew it.
I learned a lot
They look at odds in millions of times.
Not in thousand
In a million spins 0 and 00 will come up 5 or 20 times in a row


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> I don't agree
> You can get 50 or 100 reds in a row on a roulette wheel


Terrible examples! Getting 50 reds in a row is possible, but in all likelihood never seen in practice. Reason: the odds of getting 50 reds in a row on a standard 37 pocket roulette wheel are 1 in 4,430,583,728,322,910. That's 1 in 4.43 quadrillion. And 100 reds in a row? That's one in 19,630,072,173,679,700,000,000,000,000,000, or 19.6 _nonillion_!


> Streaks come and go over time
> 
> You need a full year in a car to judge in my opinion


Again, the point you miss is that ratings are not affected by elapsed time. In order to conclusively attribute any change in rating to a change in vehicle, it would be necessary for pax to run a complete cycle of ratings (500) through the ratings system. Whether that takes 4 weeks, or 8 weeks, or 16 weeks, or one year is not relevant.

I would estimate that pax rate on around 1/3 of trips, so on that basis the ratings with the new car are 100 out of the 500 held in the Uber ratings system. This is not conclusive proof that the ratings increase is due to the car. However, my ratings had been stable for a year prior to this, and with no other changes made other than the car, it is a good indication that the changes are indeed due to it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Without numbers there is no way to tell if it’s the car or just a weird streak


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> Without numbers there is no way to tell if it's the car or just a weird streak


Hence my use of the word "apparently" in the thread title. It _appears _that it's due to the car.

As far as weird streaks go, I haven't experienced any since starting Ubering 7 years ago. My score averaged consistently around 4.83 - 4.84 for the first six years or so. Then the stereo broke in my car and all subsequent rides were conducted with no music. My rating then rose to 4.93, where it remained stable for the next year. This is, of couse, conclusive proof that pax lack good taste in music.

The only other noticeable movement in my ratings is the bump up to 4.97 after switching to the econobox. I'll be sure to let you know if it goes back down, though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> I actually worked for a casino for 2 years and had a full time room
> They leased a plane and I flew it.
> I learned a lot
> They look at odds in millions of times.
> ...


I saw it happen 3 times in a row when i was betting red/ black odd/ even.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> It doesn't mean the wheel has a bias


Every wheel has a bias.
It may be very, very small ... but, it has a bias.

Proven.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> a standard 37 pocket roulette wheel


American roulette wheels have thirty eight. They have a greenie and a double greenie. The European has only one greenie.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope, it is the back end less than 5 star rating falling off the 500 or 100 ratings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> American roulette wheels have thirty eight. They have a greenie and a double greenie. The European has only one greenie.


The one i was playing had 3. In a row.
A 00 center with a 0 to the left and to the right.

It was on the old Copa Casino ship casino. Gulfport Miss.

I can not find a picture of a wheel replicating it !
But i Think . . .my memory is correct.







The ship was so old, the hull was riveted, not welded.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> American roulette wheels have thirty eight. They have a greenie and a double greenie. The European has only one greenie.


Correct. This extra green on the American wheel makes getting the same red or black colour consecutively even less likely.

The house always wins, even more so in this country!



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Nope, it is the back end less than 5 star rating falling off the 500 or 100 ratings.


That's only half of the explanation. It is (a) the removal of the low ratings from the back end of the ratings stack combined with (b) those lower ratings not being replaced by new low ratings from the present time that raises the rolling average. The comparative absence of low ratings from the present time is another way of saying that pax are rating higher now than previously.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hence my use of the word "apparently" in the thread title. It _appears _that it's due to the car.
> 
> As far as weird streaks go, I haven't experienced any since starting Ubering 7 years ago. My score averaged consistently around 4.83 - 4.84 for the first six years or so. Then the stereo broke in my car and all subsequent rides were conducted with no music. My rating then rose to 4.93, where it remained stable for the next year. This is, of couse, conclusive proof that pax lack good taste in music.
> 
> The only other noticeable movement in my ratings is the bump up to 4.97 after switching to the econobox. I'll be sure to let you know if it goes back down, though.


My ratings went up when I stopped playing music, also. My radio didn't break, I just stopped using it.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> The more pax are abused the more they love you. Offer nothing and watch those ratings skyrocket.


"A pimp's love is different from that of a square" -Upgrayedd


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The one i was playing had 3. In a row.


I seem to recall that this one is called a "Sands Wheel", or something like that after the first Las Vegas casino to use it. It never really caught on in Nevada.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I seem to recall that this one is called a "Sands Wheel", or something like that after the first Las Vegas casino to use it. It never really caught on in Nevada.


The Sands wheel had a 0 - Sands - 00 all in a row. the Sands had its own betting spot and paid the same as 00


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I have almost 16,000 trips in my '15 Yaris. Never had a rating below 4.9 (currently its 4.96). Just be on time, keep your car clean and car make/model really don't matter. I sometime use my RAV4 and C-HR ... rating is about the same and tips are about the same.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I recently changed vehicle from a Camry with leather interior to an old Yaris of the same vintage. No leather or refinement to speak of; it even has manual crank windows.
> 
> My rating has increased from 4.93 to 4.97, so I guess pax love the car. Which is very strange and unexpected.
> 
> I've covered the purchase cost of the car in fewer than 4 weeks' driving. Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


Yaris has 3 seatbelts in the back? Otherwise, it cannot be used for Rideshare.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yaris has 3 seatbelts in the back? Otherwise, it cannot be used for Rideshare.


It does. Seatbelts are very small, but 3 of them are there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> As long as the car is clean, and doesn't smell bad, the pax don't care what you drive.


I wonder if a driver pulled up in these cars, what pax would say. &#128522;


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I recently changed vehicle from a Camry with leather interior to an old Yaris of the same vintage. No leather or refinement to speak of; it even has manual crank windows.
> 
> My rating has increased from 4.93 to 4.97, so I guess pax love the car. Which is very strange and unexpected.
> 
> I've covered the purchase cost of the car in fewer than 4 weeks' driving. Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


You show up in a Yaris for my 6'4" 235lb ass&#8230;&#8230;you not only get 1 star, but MULTIPLE safety reports!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You show up in a Yaris for my 6'4" 235lb ass&#8230;&#8230;you not only get 1 star, but MULTIPLE safety reports!


Don't worry, we Yaris drivers cancel as soon as we see a fatty who's too cheap to order the XL. So you won't have the opportunity to give us a 1 star.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Syn said:


> Don't worry, we Yaris drivers cancel as soon as we see a fatty who's too cheap to order the XL. So you won't have the opportunity to give us a 1 star.


Lol, not an ounce of fat on me. Even cancelled, you can still be reported for safety issues. And you would be.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, not an ounce of fat on me. Even cancelled, you can still be reported for safety issues. And you would be.


How exactly was your "safety" in danger if Yaris drivers never gave you a ride?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Syn said:


> How exactly was your "safety" in danger if Yaris drivers never gave you a ride?


You wouldn't have to ask that if you weren't a noob. You can be reported "by a community member" who's not even involved&#8230;..and deactivated, never mind your passenger who says you appeared drunk, your car was filthy, and was missing a bumper, clearly in an accident. Lol&#8230;


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You wouldn't have to ask that if you weren't a noob. You can be reported "by a community member" who's not even involved&#8230;..and deactivated, never mind your passenger who says you appeared drunk, your car was filthy, and was missing a bumper, clearly in an accident. Lol&#8230;


6 years, almost 16,000 rides, all in Yaris ... never been reported for any of that. Sorry princess, I'm not using my newer and larger cars for you ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You show up in a Yaris for my 6'4" 235lb ass&#8230;&#8230;you not only get 1 star, but MULTIPLE safety reports!


While staging at a train station I saw three HUUUUGE men probably 300+ standing at the sidewalk staring at their phone. A Yaris pulls up and the driver was pretty big himself and had the steering wheel jammed into his belly. It was quite entertaining watching them all trying to squeeze in to the clown car!

People like @Syn get very defensive about their Yaris knowing that it is the epitome of a clown car. They all start crowing that it has a lot more room than it looks! :roflmao: Yeah ok, NOT!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You wouldn't have to ask that if you weren't a noob. You can be reported "by a community member" who's not even involved&#8230;..and deactivated, never mind your passenger who says you appeared drunk, your car was filthy, and was missing a bumper, clearly in an accident. Lol&#8230;


As a pax (and knowing what you know as a driver) you would do that?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Seamus said:


> People like @Syn get very defensive about their Yaris knowing that it is the epitome of a clown car. They all start crowing that it has a lot more room than it looks! :roflmao: Yeah ok, NOT!


It has more room in the backseat than your average 10 year old Civic and Corolla that you usually see as Uber/Lyft cars.

I honestly couldn't care less whether is has "epitome of a clown car", I care to keep my expenses low and maximize my profit.

p.s. I don't get defensive about my car, I get annoyed by cheap ****s who expects something more than a small car for a $3.69 trip.




Seamus said:


> While staging at a train station I saw three HUUUUGE men probably 300+ standing at the sidewalk staring at their phone. A Yaris pulls up and the driver was pretty big himself and had the steering wheel jammed into his belly. It was quite entertaining watching them all trying to squeeze in to the clown car!


I'm sure those three 300+ lbs men would fit easily in any other Uber X car like a 10 year old Civic/Corolla or a Prius (a.k.a. the cars that most people use for ride sharing). :wink:


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Syn said:


> It has more room in the backseat than your average 10 year old Civic and Corolla that you usually see as Uber/Lyft cars.
> 
> I honestly couldn't care less whether is has "epitome of a clown car", I care to keep my expenses low and maximize my profit.
> 
> ...


It's ok buttercup, settle down. No one cares about you, or your little clown car.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It's ok buttercup, settle down. No one cares about you, or your little clown car.


Nobody cares about your fat ass and whether you're comfortable while spending $3.69.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> As a pax (and knowing what you know as a driver) you would do that?


Well yea. In a NY minute. We aren't "fellow" drivers. We are each other's competition. There is no band of brotherhood like so many of you like to think. **** every other driver. Why should I treat you any differently than Uber/Lyft do? &#128518;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Syn said:


> It has more room in the backseat than


Possible responses:

my daughter's Barbie Jeep.
A toddler tour de tot attachment on a bike.
A classic 1969 MG Midget.
my brothers Smart Car.
A pair of streched out jeans worn by Rosie O'Donell.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey a very good Amsoil customer of mine is like 6'6" 260-270 drives his Yaris 130 miles round trip to work everyday .

Cheap a$$' get what you pay for.

It is on you for NOT CANCELLING .


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Possible responses:
> 
> my daughter's Barbie Jeep.
> A toddler tour de tot attachment on a bike.
> ...


If you need more room than this, don't be cheap like Bork and pay few dollars more for Uber XL.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You show up in a Yaris for my 6'4" 235lb ass&#8230;&#8230;you not only get 1 star, but MULTIPLE safety reports!


I see your 6'4" 235lb ass at the roll-up to the pickup and you automatically get shuffled!

No star rating for either of us!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see your 6'4" 235lb ass at the roll-up to the pickup and you automatically get shuffled!
> 
> No star rating for either of us!


Clearly you've no idea how any of this works, do you?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Clearly you've no idea how any of this works, do you?


Yeah, I drive off and you stand there curbside tapping some more at your phone to get another ride!

&#128663;...........................&#129485;‍♂


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, I drive off and you stand there curbside tapping some more at your phone to get another ride!
> 
> &#128663;...........................&#129485;‍♂


Ok, if you say so. But having said that, I can ASSURE you, that you can most certainly report someone for any safety reason, EVEN if they're not you're driver. That's a fact.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Ok, if you say so. But having said that, I can ASSURE you, that you can most certainly report someone for any safety reason, EVEN if they're not you're driver. That's a fact.


And I'll send in my dashcam video to prove you are a liar.

You done yet?

You can see what kind of car you get assigned when the driver accepts your ping. Instead of &#128557; crying &#128557;about it, making a big fuss and threatening to make false reports, if you don't like the car then just cancel the ride straight away and get yourself another ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't mean to interrupt your 'discussion'. I am a firm believer in letting two adults settle their own shit .. but, I will interject to tell a story.

I got a ping on Friday night at about 8pm. It was just beginning to heat up with small and brief surges. It was early, and the weather was really nice and I had a feeling it was gonna be nutz.
Got a ping to a local bar/eatery. No surge. I waited till 5:01, cancelled, collected my $5 and as soon as that happened the screen lit up bright red AND I got a ping. Close. I'm on it like a fat kid on a cupcake.
I put the car in gear and ... right in front of me is the largest young lady I ever seen. She looked like an MMA fighters. "MOM" tattooed across her chest, which was about four feet wide.
I was amazed as she opened the passenger side door and said, "YER MY UBER". 
Holey shit.

I tried to explain that I had already cancelled. She was drunk. And mean. And I was sure that I was about to get my head ripped off. I swear she was like Bigfoot with shaved arms and a wrist watch. I think I dribbled a little bit of pee as she unfolded out of the car and slammed the door so hard my cell phone bounced out of its holder on the dashboard.
Yet, I felt lucky. Why? Because she walked away. I waited for her to turn green and overturn the car with me in it.

The window worked ok. The door survived. I thought that I better send Uber a message. It was still on my history at that point so I reported a problem and asked 'not to be paired to this pax again.' Went on and had a great night.

About five hours later, guess who I run into? At another club. Drunker. Meaner. I'm waiting for a pax and she strides thru the parking lot pointing her finger at me and yelling "You'll never drive for Uber again. Start job hunting. It's over."

When I signed off, and I was home I noticed I had an email. It was from Uber. It was asking for 'more information' about that ride. I described it exactly as I did above and never heard another thing about it.

MY THEORY is that she spent some time trying to **** up my job (like I cared, lol). I think she's done it before and the ONLY REASON it didn't work with me is because I reported the problem FIRST.
If I hadn't done that -- she'd of been right.

I'm tellin ya ... be the first with the most.
Embellish. Make it worse than it is (because believe this, your accuser will).

So, the ride was cancelled, yet she was still able to say bad and untrue things about me.
She was able to report on me, even though I was never her driver or drove her anywhere.
She had already been cancelled, and for good reason.
Yet .... I had to deal with her bullshit.




.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I don't mean to interrupt your 'discussion'. I am a firm believer in letting two adults settle their own shit .. but, I will interject to tell a story.
> 
> I got a ping on Friday night at about 8pm. It was just beginning to heat up with small and brief surges. It was early, and the weather was really nice and I had a feeling it was gonna be nutz.
> Got a ping to a local bar/eatery. No surge. I waited till 5:01, cancelled, collected my $5 and as soon as that happened the screen lit up bright red AND I got a ping. Close. I'm on it like a fat kid on a cupcake.
> ...


D'oh! Always always always always always always always always always always always always always roll up to every pickup with doors locked.

But yes, in this job you do indeed come up against liars who submit false reports such as your fat lady and the poster above. That's why dashcam evidence is essential. It had saved me in several occasions from liars. Incidentally, I always ask Uber/Lyft to deactivate their pax accounts when this happens, given that this kind of behaviour is unacceptable and harmful to the companies themselves as well as us.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> D'oh! Always always always always always always always always always always always always always roll up to every pickup with doors locked.


I knooooooooooooooooooow.
Right?

But, seriously, I don't think Sasquatch would have noticed if the door was locked or not.
It might have just pissed her off.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I'm waiting for a pax and she strides thru the parking lot pointing her finger at me and yelling "You'll never drive for Uber again. Start job hunting. It's over.".


That's why you should keep camera in the car. If she told me that I would've responded "check youtube tonight, you'll be a big star". People react completely differently once they know they're being filmed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I still say the subject here doesn't match the content.

Too bad. :barefoot:


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yea, cuz posting on YouTube doesn't get you deactivated, now does it. Sooo much stupid.


I wouldn't know, I've never been deactivated. But you seem to be an expert ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Listen you @@@@ing @@@@@@, jumping in a thread halfway isn't going to help you look less stupid.


&#128517; &#129315; :roflmao: Jumping into a thread halfway?!? I started this thread. The one who jumped in halfway was you. According to your logic, doing so doesn't make you look less stupid, you say. But don't be so hard on yourself. Maybe you're just having a bad day!

All you evidently succeeded in doing with your posts was to get yourself quite worked up, with all your @@@@.

I'm sensing anger. A lot of anger. Take a chill pill, bro. It's just a forum!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

** Passing the bong around the thread **


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I still say the subject here doesn't match the content.
> 
> Too bad. :barefoot:


I guess size _does_ matter, if one's self-described ass is too big to fit in a car.

Solution: diet?

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Can't believe this has not been locked yet.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Can't believe this has not been locked yet.


Nah, the level of rudeness is too low; the dude's covering his cursing with the @@@@.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Can't believe this has not been locked yet.


lol
yea, I'd of put the over/under at 50.

Dolly Parton was accepting some award on a country show ten years ago or so, and, while delivering her acceptance speech a button popped on her blouse. She held herself together gracefully and delivered the lines she was supposed to, then motioned with her eyes towards her ample bosom, and said "that's what happens when ya put ten pounds of flour in a five pound sack".
LoL.

That's what this thread is about.
Stuffing fat entitled cheap people into a shoe box and driving them around. 
THAT sounds like Hell to me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> That's what this thread is about.
> Stuffing fat entitled cheap people into a shoe box and driving them around.
> THAT sounds like Hell to me.


I get GREAT gas mileage, though.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


Exactly what I did, too.
Paid off the purchase price in about two weeks. Pure profit ever since. 
Only problem is it endlessly annoys @SHalester &#128557;



somedriverguy said:


> A pimp's love is different from that of a square"


Excuse me?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Only problem is it endlessly annoys @SHalester


nah, only your precious prius annoys me. A car for a puppy for sure. Some day you will get a big dog vehicle. some day. :thumbup:



The Gift of Fish said:


> if one's self-described ass is too big to fit in a car.


that's mean.

and you missed the sarcasm. completely.

but, yeah, what you posted was just mean.

:barefoot:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> that's mean.
> 
> and you missed the sarcasm. completely.
> 
> but, yeah, what you posted was just mean.


Aww.... c'mon; I _have_ been working on dispatching trolls in a more humane way. I think my approach is becoming more benign.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> nah, only your precious prius annoys me. A car for a puppy for sure. Some day you will get a big dog vehicle. some day. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> that's mean.
> ...


You need a hug hunny?
Feeling kinda crampy today?
Nobody loves you?

Come here, come on ... you need a big hug.
A box of chocolate and a bottle of Midol?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Some day you will get a big dog vehicle. some day. :thumbup:


Some day a big dog vehicle will run you over. Some day &#128591;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Some day a big dog vehicle will run you over.


ok, that was just mean.

Luv ya.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I recently changed vehicle from a Camry with leather interior to an old Yaris of the same vintage. No leather or refinement to speak of; it even has manual crank windows.
> 
> My rating has increased from 4.93 to 4.97, so I guess pax love the car. Which is very strange and unexpected.
> 
> I've covered the purchase cost of the car in fewer than 4 weeks' driving. Moral of the story - buy a cheap old Toyota.


They are just digging that Borat style
fish on a stick you been serving them


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 586505


One of the best movies EVAH!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Are you my Uber?


----------

